

iPhone security flaw - vaksel
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/169372/everybody_panic_the_iphone_has_a_vulnerability.html

======
jacquesm
Since this vulnerability is exploiting a bug in the sms delivery mechanism it
could easily be stopped at the carrier by looking for sms messages that match
the template for the exploit. My guess is this will be a shortlived panic.

The phone system isn't peer-to-peer (yet), centralization has its advantages
sometimes.

